# Bite?Me? Again



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I often used to report on the adventures of BM and probably many of you who are more recent arrivals at these pages have never heard of him.

He is a miserable,aggressive,neutered old Jack Russell .Indeed, showing ALL the personality and physical defects of his keeper.

Recently we curtailed our annual Spring trip to France because he was becoming increasingly prone to epileptic seizures.Sadly this state of affairs has continued during our proudly heralded tour of some of England's canals.In fact it has been bloody hard work!!!Monday afternoon saw me trying to disengage a badly twitching dog from beneath the brake and accelerator pedals of the van.No ......we were parked up at the time.

I have of course spoken to the Vet (£17.50 and i honestly knew more about epilepsy than he did)and we can put him on Pheno barbitones but this will only mask the physical manifestation of what i am quite convinced is stress.

He simply now hates motorhoming and becomes increasingly depressed as the days of a trip pass.Lethargy,lack of interest in his surroundings,no desire to kill sitting targets. Then the fits start.Quite distressful.

But get him home.Back in his local woods searching the wood piles.Under the Beach Huts (No i am sure there are no rats under there the owner said pleadingly) A different dog.Alert,stump up,aggressive.The nasty bit of work his owner so admires.

So i am stumped.Do i sell the motorhome and pander to the dog?Do i tie the old boy to a rock at low tide?.Shall i wait for him to pass on? Perhaps i might go first!Any body want him?

On the scale of calamity my problems do not even resgister but i have to say it's bloody annoying to map your life's leisure time and be blown of course by a dog.

Thanks for listening.

Nick


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Nick that's a sad sad tale,.. we can sympathise entirely with your dillema, we too are the proud keepers of a JRT and are aware of all the inherent traits, a very large dog in a small package with the courage of a Lion best describes the breed.

It could be Bm's behaviour of late is his way of telling you he doesn't want to wander so far from home nowadays?

Keep us informed.. M&D


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Nick
Love animals of all kinds, would i have one as a pet?
No........ not any more. 
Sorry we only have one life ... No time to get attached to pets.
Before any MHF members start pounding me with rocks.
We all have our own choices in life, mine is no longer to get attached.
Yours is yours and I will not say if your choice is right or wrong it is up to you. 
I will say I still love other owners pets.
So in other words:
Animal lover....Yes
Animal owner....No
Do I think other M/Home owners should have the same opinion....No
Owners who do not clean up after the dog,cat.......sorry no time for you
Enough said
Steve


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Glad to say we have 2 dogs :lol: , border collie ( getting old ) and a yorkie terrier , sorry to say when they are gone  , ( bless em ) , we will not be getting any more , very tying . And collie is loosing more fur , we can't keep up with the cleaning , ( gets everywhere ) .


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nick,

Do understand what you are saying as i said before had an Australian Terrier that had Epilepsy and a bad heart for years,one of the reasons we changed to a motorhome from caravans too.

Don't you know anyone that could have him for a few days/weeks while you go away or even a good kennels.


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Lost our JRT suddenly 10 years ago at 17 years old. Sunday morning a happy dog but with a lump under her chin. Monday gone whilst on the operating table.  We are still getting her hairs out of the car. (We were tuggers then).
Still, we thought perhaps this could be a good thing for us. No more dog hairs to vacuum. No more standing outside the shops etc.  


We lasted three days but now we have a Yorky. His hairs stay on him rather than on the chairs. Broken hearts mend. Memories of a loving pet last for ever.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

In an attempt to get a grin out of any situation i thought i would let you know the vet is conducting an experiment on the dog (at my expense) and has put him on a course of Vivitonin..''Giving ageing dogs a new lease of life''

With such a bi? line i thought it best i test them before the dog.

Any other old dogs need a new lease of life??

I have several packets to (spare) sorry to sell.

N


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Moondog

Our last dog (Golden Lab/retriever) was on vivitonin for the last 4 years of her life. We thought it made a great difference to her. Don't give up. Give it a try!!

Good luck

Hilary


----------



## 97357 (Jan 20, 2006)

If it is the stress of travelling in the van thats causing the fitting is there any chance you could "train" (i use that term lightly as we are talking about a terrier and they don't really believe that they want to be trained do they!) him to be happier in the van. Like when a dog doesn't travel well in a car. Theres ways of doing it, feeding him in it, sitting in it without moving, working up to short trips. Maybe you could look at it from a behavior side and not a stay or go side?

Hope you find a solution that works for you.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog training*

Hi Friday

Some very good comments there. I am "lucky" that Oscar is a good traveller - the problem is if he is not sat in the front seat of the car he barks his lid off!

Solution - a special doggie harness (expense as usual) and he can he safely restrained. I have had to consider disconnecting the air bag on the passenger side as a precaution.

However, if he has his KingKong toy, he will stay in the back!

Strange things these animals!

Rapide561


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Moondog,

I haven't posted here very often.

I'm owned by my disabled wife and 10 dogs, we don't have a state of the art Motorhome it has been built around Julie and the dogs so we can get away for weekends (and yes I do clean up after them).

How is BM with other dogs?

Have you tried a herbal calming tablet.

Is there something in the house that he is attached to that you don't take on trips.

What ever the out come never give up the road.

Vince


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks for all your help and advice.

I have obviously gone down many tracks trying to find the cause of the stress.As both the vet and i are sure this is what causes the seizures.

Thought we would go away last week and reached Aldeborough (25 miles) with a view to staying at the CL by Iken behind Snape Maltings.He wasn't happy but he lasted till 5 o'clock , the shaking started and over we went.A brief recovery was staged once fish and chips were brought into the van for supper.

Back to the vet today for his rabies booster (hope MUST be kept alive) and Vivitonin is out the window and replaced by Diazepam.After googling this latest offering i am more hopeful that we might have a solution.Time will tell.

Thanks again.

Nick


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

Hi Moondog,

We used to have a Viszla who had epilepsy all his life (14 years). It was well controlled by a daily dose of Mysoline. See http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Sch...ealth/Mysoline_Veterinary_Tablets/-34473.html for details.
It might be worth asking your vet for his opinion.


----------

